# Too much stuff!!



## dxqcanada (Mar 16, 2020)

Yes, I have tooo many.
As I have mentioned before, I am not a collector (though I do have a collection ... mainly of those cameras that look pretty but I could not repair) ... and I keep buying new broken things.
My workbench is a collection of camera parts, and I just dropped a mini Speed Graphic right on top of it.

Annually, I attempt to put items on the Buy & Sell but I usually end up with nobody wanting any of them, so my list keeps growing.

I am asking if there is any interest (I am actually asking if I should bother) ?

here is my list

Rollei rolleicord III
tokyo optical primo jr
nikon fe w/50
olympus om2 w/50
kodak tourist and jr
kodak six-16 art deco
T.K. Frank six
Houghton folding Ensign
Kodak vigilant and jr

not repair stuff

Minolta AF 2x tele converter
Minolta AF 80-200 f/2.8 (black)
Cullmann magic 1 tripod


----------



## compur (Mar 17, 2020)

What's wrong with the FE?


----------



## star camera company (Mar 17, 2020)

.......you don’t have enough stuff yet.  Keep gathering!


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 17, 2020)

compur said:


> What's wrong with the FE?



Hmm, I should have stated ... All items are in "working" condition.

The FE has one slight dent on top




Nikon FE + Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 Ai by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## star camera company (Mar 17, 2020)

You know, there’s fashion,....and there’s style.   Fashion changes, Style is forever.  That Nikon is Style.   Beautiful!


----------



## NGH (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm assuming that you have others that you are keeping and this list is just the one's you don't want anymore?

What's the OM-2 like?


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 18, 2020)

The Olympus body does have some scuffs from the previous owner, small dent on top corner by winder arm, and is missing the flash shoe

Ah, I forgot to mention the FE bottom plate has something scribed on the bottom.




Olympus OM-2 MD by Dennis, on Flickr


----------

